# disable puc/uart fifo



## bmth (Dec 28, 2011)

I've got a PCI simple communications board with NetMos NM9835 chip on it. For timestamping reasons I want to turn off uart controller's FIFO. Is there a way to do it, except hacking the driver?
FreeBSD 8.2.


----------

